
Wikimedia Foundation v. NSA - douknodawae
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikimedia_Foundation_v._NSA
======
diafygi
If you're interested in what's happened since May 2017, the ACLU posts all
their discovery filings on their website.

[https://www.aclu.org/cases/wikimedia-v-nsa-challenge-
upstrea...](https://www.aclu.org/cases/wikimedia-v-nsa-challenge-upstream-
surveillance-under-fisa-amendments-act)

Also, if you want to support the ACLU: [https://action.aclu.org/give/donate-
to-aclu](https://action.aclu.org/give/donate-to-aclu)

------
carlmr
I mean to be fair, the slide they show seems to not mention Wikipedia as a
target, but rather as an example of average user activity on the web.

~~~
alexandercrohde
But to try to dismiss the whole lawsuit over that? That's outright outrageous.

Dismissing a lawsuit because somebody can't show damages was instituted to
prevent frivolous lawsuits, the idea that it would stop the judicial branch
from performing a check-and-balance on the executive is absurd.

